# Some drawings I have done!



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I did a project for my color theory class about the relation between gender and color. It has more than just bettas, but they were the inspiration for the idea...









Oh dear! I didn't think the images would stay so large! I'm used to forums that resize the images, maybe it's just my computer? Oh well.. sorry!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Thats amazing it's sooooo cool i love your bettas they're so adorable and the colours are just... BAM lol.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you! I'm glad you think so XD that was the point of the assignment!

Sadly I knew nothing about Bettas at the time other than "Boys are flashy and colorful with big fins!" so looking back I can see many places that could have been done better, but oh well! Maybe someday I'll do more betta drawings that will be more accurate!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Your chameleons are amazing!! I LOVE drawing those guys  I actually think they're fairly easy to draw, but yours are... stunning! The colors are perfect  The first one is just... IN YOUR FACE colorful 
I like the comparisons... looks like a fun project. It makes me rethink about my belief that males are prettier... looking at your female page, I think they look stunning, too!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! those are amazing! I love how colorful the males one is. but the more neutral colors for the females one is beautiful too


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Your birds are just outstanding i love all the details how awesome everything looks! Wow. When i try to draw birds they look like snowmen with wings or penguins. Lol


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I tried to make the female side based on art nouveau.. Muted colors can be GORGEOUS when done right! And I think the natural girls are beautiful! Most of them just have to be better hidden to save their babies! 

Hehe, I chose almost entirely Birds of Paradise, they are fun XD and chameleons ARE fun to draw!! 

These drawings are what got me into wanting a betta! I learned about how many different colors they could be.. instead of just blue or red! The idea of a purple or yellow betta intrigued me... :]


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i love this so much :')


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

They look incredible  How did you do it? lol


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

What medium is it? Watercolor?

Also, I'm really impressed with the male figure. Nice understanding of facial and cranial features.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, digital! Done to imitate watercolor..Using an art program called "SAI" and a cintiq tablet 

And welsh, just practice! And more and more practice! @[email protected]


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's so beautiful. Great concept too. I really like them.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

So jealous...Wait......DIGITAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW im Really Jealous!!!!!!!
Can i come over to you house?!?!?!(and steal all the software)


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

those are really good pictures. and the meaning is clear


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful, the chameleons in both pictures are definitely steal the show.  I love SAI, I use it for everything, although I wish I had a higher quality tablet. Doing digital stuff is such a relief as opposed to more traditional media that smudges and splatters and rips and gets sneezed on or chewed up by the cat.  The goatee on the yellow betta in the first picture made me giggle.


----------

